# American flag with President Obama's image sparks outrage at Florida Democrats



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Courtesy Don Van Beck
Lake County Democratic Party officials removed the flag on Tuesday following complaints by local veterans in Florida.
An American flag with President Obama's image in place of the stars flew over a Florida county's Democrat headquarters long enough to enrage local veterans who called the altered banner "a disgrace."
Lake County Democratic Party officials took down the flag, which flew just below a standard Old Glory on the flagpole outside headquarters in Tavares following complaints by local veterans. But merely taking it down wasn't enough for several local veterans, who said they fought for the flag Betsy Ross made famous, not one with a politician on it.










"It's absolutely disrespectful," Jim Bradford, a 71-year-old veteran who participated in the Bay of Pigs Invasion told FoxNews.com. "It's totally ridiculous. To put somebody's picture there, to me, it's a disgrace to do that."

"It's absolutely disrespectful," Jim Bradford, a 71-year-old veteran who participated in the Bay of Pigs Invasion told FoxNews.com. "It's totally ridiculous. To put somebody's picture there, to me, it's a disgrace to do that."
Bradford, an organizer with the Veterans Memorial at Fountain Park in Leesburg, Fla., snapped photos of the flag and distributed them to fellow veterans and friends. By late afternoon, he and several other veterans delivered a copy of the federal flag code to Nancy Hurlbert, chairwoman of the Lake County Democratic Party.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/03/14/us-flag-depicting-president-obama-removed-from-floridas-lake-county-democratic/#ixzz1p70HXgFs


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

As far as I am conciened it is a defacement of a flag. To make it worse I bet is was made in China


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

The libtards want to deify that moron.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

They should have hung that particular flag upside down


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Only one way I want to see Obama and a flag pole....neva mind
I dont need to have a SS m&g at my house


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Only one way I want to see Obama and a flag pole....neva mind
> I dont need to have a SS m&g at my house


I know of someone who sent all his friends Obumer Christmas ornaments. Everyone got to hang him on their tree that year.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

CJIS said:


> As far as I am conciened it is a defacement of a flag. To make it worse I bet is was made in China


I guess you did not read the article.

"The final insult to veterans? The flag is made in China."
​​​


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> I guess you did not read the article.
> 
> "The final insult to veterans? The flag is made in China."
> ​​​


I read enough right here in the thread, to make my blood boil I did not need to go to the link to make it explode out.

Goes to show I made the right assumption regardless.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

At least he an Mrs. O may actually salute this flag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hell, even Stalin didn't get his face on the flag.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Hell, even Stalin didn't get his face on the flag.


Not totally accurate. Here is a flag of Georgian Soviet Republic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

